# How to properly clean/bathe your cube



## fundash (Oct 24, 2009)

Normal:





HD:
[youtubehd]m1hUp75Rpgg[/youtubehd]


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

sorry, wont be trying it, cant get my arm wet.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> sorry, wont be trying it, cant get my arm wet.


Do you mind me asking why?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, wont be trying it, cant get my arm wet.
> ...



He broke his arm or something.


----------



## fundash (Oct 24, 2009)

thats to bad, I know a guy who broke his leg, he has to where a bag over it if it's raining...


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, wont be trying it, cant get my arm wet.
> ...



Did you see mah sig? pretty obvious

anyway, ive never heard of using a toothbrush, what about using a sponge?


----------



## fundash (Oct 24, 2009)

a sponge would probably work too!

btw, no one has aid yet,

Is it a good tutorial? (aside from the few minor mistakes and stuttering...)


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 24, 2009)

Edward: A lot of OH pll is just 2 hand pll.

On Topic: I thought it was a decent tutorial, it was just really lame =P. But then again, it is a tutorial on cleaning and lubing a Rubik's Cube, so this may not be solvable.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

Very helpful. Never thought to use dishwashing detergent. I watched the whole video. I should do this on my 5x5 if I manage to dissasemble it, as I vaselined it. (when I didn't know better). It is soooooo loose. I clean out my 3x3 (Edison) quite often, though I have different ways.

Btw, YOUR SINK IS SOOOO COOL.


----------



## fundash (Oct 24, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thanks!
I hope you come back to this video for future use


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, wont be trying it, cant get my arm wet.
> ...



He is obviously made out of salt and will melt. Stupid question...


----------



## fundash (Oct 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



lol, that would be bad for the cube also, right?


----------



## Me (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to do this, however the soapy toothbrush on the pieces directly may be a little overkill, unless you're using mega-gunky silicone, or some oil based lube but even then.

I don't really see how this is any better than putting in the  dishwasher.


----------



## Zaxef (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't think you needed to make a video for this, kinda obvious.
I've already done this personally several times with several cubes.
Oh well, maybe some people aren't creative enough to use a sink and toothbrush


----------



## fundash (Nov 1, 2009)

Me said:


> I used to do this, however the soapy toothbrush on the pieces directly may be a little overkill, unless you're using mega-gunky silicone, or some oil based lube but even then.
> 
> I don't really see how this is any better than putting in the  dishwasher.



Over a LONG period of time it will build up, haven't you experienced this?
I haven't been cubing for long enough, so I haven't I've only heard from others...but i would think you have been cubing for long enough to experience it yourself...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 1, 2009)

What's an old unused toothbrush?

To me that sounds like a new toothbrush or am i mistaken?


----------



## fundash (Nov 1, 2009)

a new toothbrush is fine, i used one that was old, not really unused though...


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 1, 2009)

fundash said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > I used to do this, however the soapy toothbrush on the pieces directly may be a little overkill, unless you're using mega-gunky silicone, or some oil based lube but even then.
> ...



Silicone oil builds up very quickly. I need to clean mine out.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 2, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> What's an old unused toothbrush?
> 
> To me that sounds like a new toothbrush or am i mistaken?



basicly it's an unused tootbrush, except that it has been in your cupboard for ten years.


----------



## Karma Cat (Nov 24, 2009)

Very helpfull, now I won't have to throw away cubes when they turn cranky on me =)


----------



## ElderKingpin (Nov 27, 2009)

i thought rubiks cube dust was a good thing.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> i thought rubiks cube dust was a good thing.



Sort of. It means your cube is breaking in, and becoming better, but leaving the dust in your cube slows it down.


----------



## Owen (Nov 29, 2009)

My cube said he didn't want a bath, because he is afraid the his white peeling stickers will come off.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 29, 2009)

I broke my storebought in using toothpaste 

Nvm...


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if the stickers that come with a QJ 4x4x4 are ok to be in water, as long as the water's not too hot (like fundash explained)?
I this this would work wonders on my cube.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 18, 2009)

Bump for my above post. I think I'll just try anyway, but if my stickers get damaged I WILL BE SO-


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Bump for my above post. I think I'll just try anyway, but if my stickers get damaged I WILL BE SO-



double post :fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 18, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Bump for my above post. I think I'll just try anyway, but if my stickers get damaged I WILL BE SO-
> ...



Who said that double posting is always a bad thing? Stefan didn't...


----------



## Truncator (Dec 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



But I'm sure he said spamming is a bad thing. 

Anyway, WEB, the stickers will be fine as long as they're the originals.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Who said that double posting is always a bad thing? Stefan didn't...



Double posting is never a _good_ thing.
This is why edits should bump (if you were the last person to post.)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree, edits should bump.

On topic: Will this clean off the lubricant that comes on the V-Cubes, because my V-Cube 6 still feels wet when I use it and it's annoying.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, it would be cool if edits could bump, but since that's obviously not the case there was no reason to :fp. >_< I posted 7 days ago so the bump was fine, and if you didn't notice the date difference there was no recent to dedicate an entire post just to saying that I double posted and deserve a :fp.

That aside, I did try this on my mini QJ and the stickers were (like they were said to be). It's drying now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Double posting is never a _good_ thing.
> This is why edits should bump (if you were the last person to post.)



It can be.



Truncator said:


> But I'm sure he said spamming is a bad thing.



I agree.

EDIT: Also, to make an edit a bump, simple do this.

1. Edit your message.
2. Instead of hitting "Save" cut/copy your message (ctrl-x/c on Windows).
3. Delete your message.
4. Paste your message into the "Quick Reply".

Look at that, I just did it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 19, 2009)

If we use bath soaps on our cube does it smell good?


----------

